# Best case scenario....



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ok considering i have so much time on my hands i decided to do the best case scenario for the Charlotte's franchise expansion draft

Ok best case, draft Raymond Felton and put him at PG and let him create this franchise along with good additions, First draft Gerald Wallace he and Ray will be very entertaining to watch and become the NBA's next deadly duo. Do not draft Allan Houston, Michael Dickerson, Christian Laettner or Austin Croshere don't get me wrong they are great players but Charlotte should not try and bail out any teams.Here is my proposed lineup.(I selected the top 8 players from each team and this is how it ended up)

PG: Raymond Felton
SG: Lucious Harris
SF: Gerald Wallace
PF: Maurice Taylor
C: Steven Hunter

Bench:
pg Milt Palacio
sg Eric Piatowski
sf Lee Nailon
c Samuel Dalembert
pf Channing Frye
pg Rick Brunson
sf Darvin Ham
IR
pf Marcus Haislip
sf Chris Jefferies
sg Courtney Alexander

Ok so there not the most gifted team, but they have a future. Felton will run the team as tough as it may be but he will have some help. 
Lucious Harris has experience. 
Gerald Wallace will give the crowd what they want entertainment and hopefully wins. 
Maurice Taylor some might think would and should be on the bail out list but you need another player to go to. 
Steven Hunter is a long skinny player but if anyone has seen him play they know that he has shown signs of greatness. 
Palacio is a good backup, 
Piatowski can shoot and well he's white and some fans would get mad, look at the last Charlotte team, do you think they got Matt Bullard, Bryce Drew, and Kirk Haston because of their potential? yea right. 
Lee Nailon comes back to Charlotte, 
Samuel Dalembert has good defense and thats about it, Channing Frye will help the bigmen even though he doesnt have a huge body, 
Rick Brunson showed he could play on the Bulls, 
Darvin Ham brings more excitement, 
Marcus Haislip should probably be in the becnh but oh well, Jefferies is young and gives a good nucleus and 
Courtney Alexander is back he used to play awesome on Washington maybe he'll play different here.*Courtney Alexander * *Marcus Haislip* *Rick Brunson* *Channing Frye* *Samuel Dalembert* *Lee Nailon* *Piatowski* *Palacio* *Steven Hunter* *Maurice Taylor* *Gerald Wallace* *Felton * *Lucious Harris* *Gerald Wallace*


----------



## brian34 (May 22, 2003)

What's going on with their name? Has anything official been decided yet? 

If they get the first pick in the draft next year, they won't take Felton, they'll take Emeka Okafor, he will at least keep them in games.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*No way*

Not yet their still debating on what it should be, I hope it is soon though.

Okafor will be gone by their 4th pick, plus Felton has the same advantage as LeBron foes, a hometoen player to a hometown team. Charlotte automaticly gets the 4th and can't go higher or lower, unless traded.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

i think that team would go 0-82 u gotta spend money when u make a team uve gotta get a few overpiad good players If u add em theyy woudl still be well below cap


----------



## brian34 (May 22, 2003)

*If Felton goes...*

He won't be around for the 4th pick either.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Itrain- Good point, instead of Lucious Harris, Allan Houston would be a great pickup, but i wouldnt add any players like Michael Dickerson who has been injury prone, Croshere who seems a little on the lazy side, and Laettner who is ready to retire.

Brian34 - Its hard to tell right now but, They have him going 6th in 2004 and if Charotte has the 4th pick then they could get him.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

I still don't understand why Charlotte doesnt' get the same restrictions Vancouver and Toronto got when they entered the league. Toronto and Vancouver had to pick 6th and 7th in their first year, and they weren't allowed to have a #1 overall for their first 3 years I believe.


----------

